# Labelling Query - Australia



## craftykelly (Dec 20, 2009)

Do we NOT have to put 'sodium hydroxide' and/or 'water' in the ingredients list?  I have come across quite a few online soap makers not listing these 2 ingredients in the description.

Also, I have noticed a few people selling soap at the markets who do not include an ingredients list with their 'naked' soaps. 

Isn't it mandatory to: 

A. Always list EVERY ingredient

and

B. Include a list of ingredients with each product/bar you sell?

I am just curious is all  :wink:


----------



## topcat (Dec 20, 2009)

Have a read through the pdf on this link Kelly - that is where I got my informations from.  hth...

http://www.accc.gov.au/content/index.ph ... mId/323594

Tanya


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 27, 2009)

I've noticed that some soapers are leaving out the sodium hydroxide on labels. They write "Saponified oils of ....." . I don't think it's illegal (don't quote me on it though) as the saponification process is complete and there is no sodium hydroxide left in the product.  :wink:

Every ingredient needs to be on the label in descending order of use. So if I have a recipe with 500g olive oil, 300g palm oil, 200g coconut oil, 137g of sodium hydroxide, 340g of water & 30g of Coconut Lemongrass fragrance oil, then the label might look like this:

Ingredients used: Olive Oil, Purified Water, Palm Oil, Coconut Oil, Sodium Hydroxide, Fragrance Oil. 

If there are no labels on the products, then a leaflet should be given with the sale. Heaps of people are breaking the law in this regard. Look at the link and notice how much the fines are for flouting the law.


----------



## craftykelly (Dec 27, 2009)

I always list every ingredient used in every product but I was just wondering as there are so many who do not.

I also wonder how many soapmakers are selling without the NICNAS registration  :?


----------



## goddessbec (Jan 12, 2010)

I think i read somewhere that you dont have to include sodium hydroxide on the label because it is used in the process of making the soap but is not actually in the finished product. I'm pretty sure i read that on the pdf that the govt has set out...

also, i didnt know about needing to register at NICNAS so im going to go look at that now (dont worry, i havnt started selling yet just to friends. Dont want to be naughty!)


----------

